# Regions Pro/Am Anderson Indiana



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

save me a seat.


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

Sure wish I could shoot it all in one day! My sons graduating that weekend so it rules me out and it less than 2 hours away.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm in for sure.

Can't wait actually.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

I can hardly wait! 
Lawndale was absolutely awesome!


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

May try it


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

We are going to try and be there, as long as I don't have to work that weekend.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Any suggestions on where to camp? Would like full hook up for camper. I see a Mounds state park, and a private camp ground I believe its called Timberline something. Any recommendations?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Hallsway said:


> Any suggestions on where to camp? Would like full hook up for camper. I see a Mounds state park, and a private camp ground I believe its called Timberline something. Any recommendations?


Either are fine. Both have pretty easy access to Athletic Park. My personal preference is Timberline. Great owner who supports archery.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Updated flyer. Have been cutting ranges all day. The course will be challenging. After the days events, Anderson Speedway has racing or Hoosier Park Racing & Casino would love for everyone to drop by. Hope to see everyone here..


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Thank you Gary for all the support!:thumb:



gjstudt said:


> I'm in for sure.
> 
> Can't wait actually.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Looks good and getting the word out is crucial. Getting all the local archers on board. 

Good Luck and hope Regions is a big success.
DB


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

8 hour drive from here. 

I'm considering making the drive. I enjoyed the first one so much. Hey, I already have the membership. :wink:


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

dustinC said:


> Sure wish I could shoot it all in one day! My sons graduating that weekend so it rules me out and it less than 2 hours away.


give em a call, maybe you can.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

dustinC said:


> Sure wish I could shoot it all in one day! My sons graduating that weekend so it rules me out and it less than 2 hours away.


Bow Novice, Open C and Fun Class shoot it all on Saturday.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Archerbruce said:


> Bow Novice, Open C and Fun Class shoot it all on Saturday.


Hunter class shot it all on Saturday too in NC.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Is there no K45 class? Guess you are supposed to shoot the same or closest class that you do in ASA?


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Says there is a k45 class


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

no place on the form to register for team shoot or simms (if they have a simms)...are those included in the registration fee? (I doubt it....:shade


----------



## Mike Gossard (Nov 14, 2009)

So... having never shot an ASA format, I want to shoot in the Senior Open Class. What time would I shoot at Anderson? 11:00am Saturday & when?

Help is appreciated


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> Says there is a k45 class



I must be overlooking it then. I don't see on the time schedule where K45 is listed. I see K50 but no K45. Where are you seeing it listed?


----------



## sportsmansdream (Jun 18, 2012)

cant wait we are coming from missouri..... can you register on friday when we get there or do i have to preregister?


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Mike Gossard said:


> So... having never shot an ASA format, I want to shoot in the Senior Open Class. What time would I shoot at Anderson? 11:00am Saturday & when?
> 
> Help is appreciated


Sat at 11 and Sun at 8 from what I can see. All classes go off at 8 on Sunday.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

sportsmansdream said:


> cant wait we are coming from missouri..... can you register on friday when we get there or do i have to preregister?


You can register when you get there. That's what I do.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

knox_nate said:


> I must be overlooking it then. I don't see on the time schedule where K45 is listed. I see K50 but no K45. Where are you seeing it listed?


Under the rules talks about k45


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I understand what you are trying to ask about what time K45, Senior open, and I'm also looking for Senior Masters shoot time. Why tell me that the 11 o:clock classes shoot at 11:00 o:clock, but no one seems to say what classes are included in the 11 o:clock classes. DUH!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

carlosii said:


> no place on the form to register for team shoot or simms (if they have a simms)...are those included in the registration fee? (I doubt it....:shade


Their equivalent to the Simms range is called the KPR shoot, but I don't see it on the registration form.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Their equivalent to the Simms range is called the KPR shoot, but I don't see it on the registration form.


thanks...i should have figured that one out.

i'm starting to really look forward to this shoot...as a senior master the only red neck rebel i'll have to contend with is the Doctor...and since he's from Kintuck he's only a watered down red neck rebel at best...even though he'll kick my behind as always.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

the Regions shoot at Lawndale had some pretty impressive payouts for the BowLife HSC shooting event. i guess they're gonna do the same thing at Anderson.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Additional info


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

Brings back memories. I live in Florida now and have for 25 years, but I was born and raised in Muncie and Rick McKinney got me started in archery back in 1980. I spent many hours at Paul's Archery there off the bypass. I wonder if its still there. Good luck you guys.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

WHuffman said:


> Here is some info for the Anderson event.
> View attachment 1680960
> 
> 
> ...




I suggest you place this in Indianas regional shoot section here. I would think most would look there for shoots.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=39
DB


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Good call DB. Thanks.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

What time does the Hunter class shoot. Do they shoot it all in 1 day or 2.
What classes shoot at 11:00 
Some people have never shot ASA so you need to be more explicit with what time each class shoots.
A lot of the local people wont be showing up until Sat.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Men's hunter class has generally been a 11am class.....and to the all in one day......it's two day event.....unless something has changed


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> Men's hunter class has generally been a 11am class.....*and to the all in one day......it's two day event*.....unless something has changed


Some classes shoot it all in one day. Traditional, Open C, Bow Novice, Fun and all Eagle Classes. 
So I want to make sure what the hunter class does, so that I don't give out wrong info to people that are asking me.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Archerbruce said:


> Some classes shoot it all in one day. Traditional, Open C, Bow Novice, Fun and all Eagle Classes.
> So I want to make sure what the hunter class does, so that I don't give out wrong info to people that are asking me.


Bruce, I just got off the phone with the owner.....they changed a few things about the shooting times.....the 11am shooting classes....like men's hunter....was moved to 12p on sat...an 8a on sun.....trad, novice, eagles an fun...are one day....everyone else is two day


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

That is way should be shoot two days


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey whuffman!

Did you get the skeeter spray out yet. 

I don't want to be air lifted away for the great Regions event.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

gjstudt said:


> Hey whuffman!
> 
> Did you get the skeeter spray out yet.
> 
> I don't want to be air lifted away for the great Regions event.


it won't take near as many skeeters to haul you out as it'll take to haul Hopkins out...just sayin' they might go for you first! :mg:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Seriously starting to consider not going to this shoot - 

Just unsure if the finances can be justified, traveling myself, paying the "insurance" fee just to shoot one - then turn around and leave from there to metro for the week.

thinking the 200 or so bucks would be better used else where.


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone have an actual address for the shoot location? All I can find is "athletic field". It would be nice to be able to put an address in the GPS and go.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Seriously starting to consider not going to this shoot -
> 
> Just unsure if the finances can be justified, traveling myself, paying the "insurance" fee just to shoot one - then turn around and leave from there to metro for the week.
> 
> thinking the 200 or so bucks would be better used else where.


Same here! Changed plans not to attend this event for the same reason, but do hope them a good turn out. Just can't justify paying the same membership fee as the other organizations without the benefits. I'm also making plans for the week at Metropolis.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Same here! Changed plans not to attend this event for the same reason, but do hope them a good turn out. Just can't justify paying the same membership fee as the other organizations without the benefits. I'm also making plans for the week at Metropolis.


I really want to make it. But lack of disposable funds just making it too hard. 
I hope like hell they get a huge turnout

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ArrowStar1 said:


> Does anyone have an actual address for the shoot location? All I can find is "athletic field". It would be nice to be able to put an address in the GPS and go.


I believe that is the name of the city park where the shoot will be held; Athletic Field Park. If you have a smart phone navigation app it should direct you there. Sorry I don't have the gps numbers.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

When I google it, it shows the address as East 8th St. And Wilcon St.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

http://www.cityofanderson.com/visitor-regions_archery.aspx


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I am going.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

carlosii said:


> it won't take near as many skeeters to haul you out as it'll take to haul Hopkins out...just sayin' they might go for you first! :mg:


That's funny!!!

Cya there


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I wish I could make this one, but not in my budget for the year. I can promise that I will support this organization next month in Warren, though. Really hoping for a great turnout for you guys out there!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tecshooter said:


> I wish I could make this one, but not in my budget for the year. I can promise that I will support this organization next month in Warren, though. Really hoping for a great turnout for you guys out there!


if i was a bettin' man, which i ain't, i'd bet that the shoot in PA will really draw shooters...lots of interest there in 3d.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

carlosii said:


> if i was a bettin' man, which i ain't, i'd bet that the shoot in PA will really draw shooters...lots of interest there in 3d.


I sure hope so! I'll do my part, that's for sure, and there's lots of interest in Western PA that I've heard so far. The only drawback for them this year is the dates are always around or sandwiched in between other national events. Hopefully next year I can plan more accordingly to make it to more Regions events.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Right on, I like my unlimited setup though. I don't think I can guess yardage and crank my sight fast enough, I could use my hunting bow though...but I can't go, I'm still training. I may have some friends show up.


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Got the addy, thanks bhtr3d.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

I came up with this address:
120 East 8th St.
Anderson, IN 46016


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

That is actually the address of City Hall. If you have a Garmin or other navigational device, the park is located at the corner of 8th Street and Milton Ave. 

Hope this link works.

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

The vendors are arriving!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Good luck out there this weekend! Hope you get a nice turnout! I plan on attending the Pa event so I'll be watching how everything goes and hope to hear more great reviews and comments.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just rolled in from Pa. Looking forward to the weekends events!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Just rolled in from Pa. Looking forward to the weekends events!


Good luck out there. Let us know how it's going!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Just rolled in from Pa. Looking forward to the weekends events!


Good Luck Mark. Hope all goes well and a good turnout.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they going to have a shoot down like the asa


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

What is the addres to punch into my GPS?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> Are they going to have a shoot down like the asa


Yes the do.....


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Tmaziarz said:


> What is the addres to punch into my GPS?


Intersection of East 8th and Wilcon Streets Anderson Indiana. 
Had a low turnout today, was expecting a few more. Had a nice range for the Pro/am today and am expecting some tough courses tomorrow. Typical dark lanes. Decent show in the vendor area. The practice 3d range and KPR (simms) ranges are a little walk but not bad. Event staff and folks from Anderson helping with the event have been very accommodating and some great folks. Hope to see more shooters tomorrow but having a great time.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Good luck tomorrow


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

team shoot was great, even if i was my usual drag on the rest of the team. we managed 2nd place money...woohoo!
all the perks of an asa pro am without the usual crowd. those who weren't there missed out.
these are not easy ranges. lots of shadows and dips between the stake and the target...i misjudged all but one of the ten we shot.
the folks from anderson are going the extra mile too. they had a good country/rock group playin' live music, so good food vendors, and the mayor even showed up and said its OK to shoot inside the city limits...what more do you need???


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I hope the archers of Indiana show and support this.
DB


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

carlosii said:


> team shoot was great, even if i was my usual drag on the rest of the team. we managed 2nd place money...woohoo!
> all the perks of an asa pro am without the usual crowd. those who weren't there missed out.
> these are not easy ranges. lots of shadows and dips between the stake and the target...i misjudged all but one of the ten we shot.
> the folks from anderson are going the extra mile too. they had a good country/rock group playin' live music, so good food vendors, and the mayor even showed up and said its OK to shoot inside the city limits...what more do you need???


Definately some deep tunneled dark targets, especially on the practice rages. Looling forward to see what they throw at us on the regular ranges. Agree the folks from Anderson are going above and beyond to make us feel welcome/ had the police chief deive down the practice range and talk to us for a half hour or so. Very noce dolks. Gonna have to look you up here this weekend carlosi, always enjoy your geezer class smack talk.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> I hope the archers of Indiana show and support this.
> DB


Agreed... feel horrible im not there.

Any thought on numbers? More and or less than NC?

I know wont know til today but thought those at both may have an idea

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I live about an hour from the shoot and didnt hear a word about it other then on AT. Hope they have a good turnout.


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not a very good showing today, I have no idea what the total number in attendance is but I do know that there are 5 of us in Sr Pro and only 2 in open A and 10 in open pro. It's really a great shoot and everyone that gripes and complains about the IBO should be out here to help support this organization.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ArrowStar1 said:


> Not a very good showing today, I have no idea what the total number in attendance is but I do know that there are 5 of us in Sr Pro and only 2 in open A and 10 in open pro. It's really a great shoot and everyone that gripes and complains about the IBO should be out here to help support this organization.


Real shame to have a pro am in there backyard and not support it. Regions is going to have to be more selective in the areas they choose in future. My shooting buddy Art Brown said he had a good round today.
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ArrowStar1 said:


> Not a very good showing today, I have no idea what the total number in attendance is but I do know that there are 5 of us in Sr Pro and only 2 in open A and 10 in open pro. It's really a great shoot and everyone that gripes and complains about the IBO should be out here to help support this organization.


:thumbs_up


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

today was pretty hot...every thing went ok until we tried to get bused back to the vendor/parking area. took well over a half hour after we came off the range to get the bus going...bummer when you're hot and tired...did i mention it was at least 94 degrees today?


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Carlosi, I shot with you in the team shoot yesterday. I was shooting the red Hoyt. 
DB, yes Art shot well today. He'sa good guy to shoot with. Definitely 1st class.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

In my opinion Regions Archery along with the City of Anderson, IN has it as going on.
This is an awesome shoot!

To all the people that have complained about wanting a new organization in the north,
WHERE ARE YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Your right where's all the shooters? Hope my Pa & NY archers make a good showing in Warren, Pa.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Late schedule release, no advertisement, and sandwiched between the ASA and IBO is the reason for low turn out. I attended the one in Lawnsdale and enjoyed it. I think they need a more energetic, people kinda person pushing this thing though. I also think that the guys shooting the rhinehart targets at the IBO shoots find that they are a far better target and maybe they aren't so unhappy any more.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

I vote kade for regions advertising 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

I can't speak for every one, but for me it was all about timing. I live 2 1/2 hours from the shoot and would love to be there but with Erie last weekend, and off work for the 4th next week, then Ohio coming up it just wasn't possible. I think with a little more advance notice, and not so close to so many other big shoots the attendance would be MUCH higher. One of the local clubs that I shoot at quite a few high placing national shooters every time they shoot, and they pretty much all had the same issues with this shoot.
Timing is everything


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sometimes guys, you just gotta suck it up. 

i kinda doubt that more advance notice would have made much difference because some people are going to stick with the devil they know rather than take a flier on the devil they don't know. 

i suspect we'll hear the same justification next season when a Regions shoot interfers with an ibo shoot or its too close to some other event.

i'm beginning to think Richard might as well have kept his money in the bank.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I shot Regions today and even tho the turnout was disappointing my hat is off to the whole Regions Staff and the City of Anderson for putting on a great shoot. It was embarrassing to not see alot more of the ASA and IBO crowd there......especially as strong as Indiana and Indiana has in 3-D shooters. This shoot was well set up and well ran.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Regions has proven there part. Now they have put together two good shoots. Very professional. Archers make choices and obvious for whatever reasons there not showing up for regions. Believe they will have to find the areas of the US where archery in demand for a pro am of this caliper. Regions can only do so much! You build it and see if they show and right now its not working. Real Shame. Come on local shoots attract more shooters than this pro am.
DB


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

I did not plan on attending any of the region shoots at the beginning of the season because there was not any solid information out there. My vacation schedule has to be submitted at the beginning of the year so I put in the dates for all the Asa shoots with the exception of Florida. From what I am hearing on how the shoots are ran I will plan on attending some next year. It might be easy for some people to just wing it but that is not always the case with everyone


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

You know the Regions folks are doing it right when the venders who are loosing their butts, have all committed to setup at the shoots regardless how long it takes.
I know who's getting my money for new equipment!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I look forward to Regions coming to Oklahoma, Texas or Arkansas.
DB


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> I look forward to Regions coming to Oklahoma, Texas or Arkansas.
> DB


Amen DB. Texas, and Oklahoma shooters would show up IMO!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

if a pro bowler with a bunch of super bowl rings like Adam Vinatieri can take time to show up at the Anderson shoot, surely some of the other boys and girls from indiana could have made it.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

So does anyone think the reason for low attendance is just a new kid on the block ASA people say that's my venue. Or the IBO people saying they are try to break us I don't know. But its to bad it could not get going, they need to come west were there is just no organized archery other than club shoots.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't think anyone is trying to break anyone. IMO they had some gaps in info between ATA show and start of season. People planned early and went with the known orgs. Nothing but good things being reported. Too bad IBO, ASA and Regions couldn't all play nice and try and schedule at least 2 weeks between each of their shoots for next year. With all their positive comments I expect their attendance to grow.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

Dick made one heck of an offer for clubs to attend. He gave away 10 targets from a range to the club with the most members attending/shooting the event.
He has made the same offer for the Warren, PA shoot. If you have a club needing targets, get your members to come shoot and give them your club name to get credit for shoot!


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

varmintvaporize said:


> Dick made one heck of an offer for clubs to attend. He gave away 10 targets from a range to the club with the most members attending/shooting the event.
> He has made the same offer for the Warren, PA shoot. If you have a club needing targets, get your members to come shoot and give them your club name to get credit for shoot!


That is great offer for local clubs go Regions.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

From my count there were only around 77 shooters.
This was an excellent shoot, and my hat is off to the Regions staff for putting this on and doing a great job. 
I also thank the city of Anderson for all the work they did to help out, and I'm sorry the turn out was so bad.
I am also sorry for all the time, money and effort the vendors put in because they sure did not get much of any payback.

There are several reasons why I believe the turn out was so low.
Hopefully a lot of these reason will be addressed in the future.
I know a lot of the vendors got together yesterday and had a discussion on what they could do in the future to help get more shooters at these events.
Believe me the vendors want the Regions tour to succeed, so they are going to do what they can to help.

I think the main thing that needs to be done is it to get the information out in a timely fashion to all the local shops and clubs in the individual regions.
There is a lot of info on the internet about the Regions tour. Through Archery Talk and Face Book, but I can guarantee you there are more local archers
that don't get their info from the net. Which means you got to get it out the the Shops and clubs.

There were several local people that came out to the shoot on Saturday and said they just found out about it. By the time they came out it was to late for them to sign up and shoot.

And I just want to say that for all the people that read this, and have complained about wanting an ASA style shoot up here in the north. You *CRY BABIES* missed a great one.

A national shoot is no different then a club shoot. Just more people and more fun. If you are a local club shooter then don't be afraid to try something new,
I guarantee you will like it.


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

i also want to thank all the staff and the city of anderson, its sad when the local shooters didn't come out and shoot . they dont no what they missed a national archery shoot in your back yard and you don't come out and 
shoot . that's sad everyone is on hear and crying about the ibo shoots and they didn't come out. they missed a great shoot and my hats off to Dick and his crew.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

I shot the regions this weekend. Very nice shoot, a great time. I drove 4 hours to shoot this from Illinois. Richard and Shawn did a great job on the shoot. I think there were more out of staters than local shooters there.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm sure it was a great shoot. But it's been said many many times on here. They put out a schedule right on top of Asa. And jumped into an already diluted market of Asa and ibo turf. I'm sorry to say but they should not be surprised with a low turnout. However I didn't think it would be that low.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Promote early, and promote often. This spring people literally thought Regions was a fluke because they where hearing nothing about it. They put their money on what they knew.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

bowtexan said:


> Amen DB. Texas, and Oklahoma shooters would show up IMO!


I think maybe they should of started in a different region. With this being very similar to ASA you would think you should start where the numbers are, southeast or south. It just seems like the best option to help regions grow. Can't wait for OK, AR, TX.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hallsway said:


> Promote early, and promote often. This spring people literally thought Regions was a fluke because they where hearing nothing about it. They put their money on what they knew.


I know this is kind of where my wife and I fell. That and with Erie last weekend, and Metropolis this weekend, all the gas, hotels, registration, we just couldn't be on the road 3 weekends in a row. We wanted to do this shoot bad, but it just was not possible for us having committed to the others. It sucked having this so close to home, but just not being able to make it work.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

for a startup event, geography wins the day and the shoot needs to go to the shooters. just because you build it does not mean they will come. setting the shoots in remote areas is not an optimal idea. Personally, I did not want to take a lark on a new event by spending three days and hundreds of dollars in fuel alone. Warren is way out of the question although its in a very beautiful part of PA. As a minimum, they have to be promoted relentlessly. 

Move them to populated areas to get established, gain a rep, get the followers... then there is the luxury to move around.

For the record, I hope Regions does VERY well.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i don't think you can say that Anderson was a "remote" location. i don't know about Lawndale or Warren, but Anderson has a population of about 60,000 and lies just 30 minutes north of Indianapolis on I-69. Indianapolis is a city of well over a million people with another million or so in the "Circle Nine" area.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i wish i could go back and find the thread where the guy posted his complaint about Richard not showing up at Erie...really? how about IBO dropped McKenzie and went to Rinehart? if i was a vendor and the shoot management dropped my product i don't think i'd spend money with them either. LOL


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I think the biggest problem is that Regions copied ASA. Had they come up with something unique and put some imagination to work I think it would have drawn a lot more people. Needs to be some contrast.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think if Regions would have done what they said they were going to do by putting on big shoots in areas that don't have them, the attendance would be better. Unfortunately, they decided to try to make an ASA North and it looks like it's turning out the same way it did for the ASA when they tried it. 

I personally wish they would have done what they said they were going to do and put some shoots in areas that are nowhere near the other majors and try to get people that don't currently attend the major shoots due to their distance from one of these events.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

All I know it is the event, the game of regions, the format, the shooting site were all great world class ready to go events.

If you like competitive archery at all. It is awesome!

Very Very similar to the ASA for sure. I've been a long time IBO guy and I really love this format.

I will be back to this Event in Anderson Next year. I'm hoping the wife approves and goes along with me to the Regions in Warren. If she goes I go....lol


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Making it an ASA shoot but tougher is not the answer. What is the biggest class of all? ASA and IBo? Hunter! Why, because the average guy can pick up his bow a couple a days a week come and shoot and have a great time and not lose arrows.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

3rdplace said:


> I think the biggest problem is that Regions copied ASA. Had they come up with something unique and put some imagination to work I think it would have drawn a lot more people. Needs to be some contrast.


They have copied ASA for a good reason. ASA's format is smart and benefits all shooters. Regions is taking the ASA format and using it as a template and making it better as they go to accommodate and attract all shooters. This is their first year and there are going to be little bumps in the road. I'm sure when ASA and IBO started that there were alot of low turnouts till they got the ball rolling. If you like the way the ASA is ran then you are going to love Regions. And if you don't like the locations so far voice your opinions on their web site and let your opinion be heard.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

stoz said:


> Making it an ASA shoot but tougher is not the answer. What is the biggest class of all? ASA and IBo? Hunter! Why, because the average guy can pick up his bow a couple a days a week come and shoot and have a great time and not lose arrows.


Actually, the bigger classes for ASA would be not the hunter class.... ASA has segmented the open class into 3 levels..(300 shooters) togeather...and then created the K45 class..for another 100-150 per shoot. ASA hunter segmented to its two..bownovice (120-130) and hunter (100) ... 

Now, (( I ))) do believe that ASA is more for the person that does compete , versus ibo...now this is my own personal though, opinion, guess. So, don't take that for honest gospel... even though it's pretty damn close


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I didn't go because of shoulder injury. My buddy did go and said won in his class I'd like to say congrats to him, I'm proud of him. BTW, he's a local shooter. He won Mens class. I'm thinking someone here saw him, hard to miss a purple Hoyt PCE. If that's what he shot, idk which bow he used.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

I think its a hoot that all the people on here criticizing Regions and ASA probably have never shot either one,but they have all the answers. Wonder why they don't put up a couple hundred grand and start a tour. :bartstush:


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

yes I have shot ASA, and no I'm not criticizing just hoping they will take the best of both iBo and ASA.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not criticizing either. In just hoping regions doesn't go broke this year before they make it into my area. Made 3 Asa's last year and the classic will be my third this year. And as long as the dates are right and depending on where in TX they decide I should make at least 2 but possible all 3.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

6 Grains per pound in most of the classes. It would be real close to what most are setup for in these IBO areas. Since most of the areas where these shoots are in are IBO strong holds. Most of the guy's that come in my shops are setup for IBO and thats where most of they're money is spent on equiptment.

Real simple::You can't go race Indy cars with restrictor plate cars and get them to be competitive in that market.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

carlosii said:


> i don't think you can say that Anderson was a "remote" location. i don't know about Lawndale or Warren, but Anderson has a population of about 60,000 and lies just 30 minutes north of Indianapolis on I-69. Indianapolis is a city of well over a million people with another million or so in the "Circle Nine" area.


didn't say it was bad, just not optimal for a new event trying to get numbers. its all about density. i lived in Indy for 20 years and it is an island compared to other locations. Indiana only has 4.5M people, with only 1M being in the greater Indy area. Ohio has 11M and densely populated, and the Chicagoland area has about the same with even more density. it has to be convenient for someone to take a lark on a new event.


----------

